# what happend to 2cool crowds ?



## planohog

Just wondering, but it seems that in the many years I have lurked here
the traffic and participation has gone way down. Maybe its just me,
maybe this place has run its course in time. 

Where did everybody go ?


( say no to facebook, its a honey pot for the feds ) 



:cheers:


----------



## SetDaHook

PM sent


----------



## reel thing

I agree where is everyone?


----------



## Muddy Water Bohemian

Bays are toxic fish aren't safe to eat. Maybe a bunch of weekend warriors have decided to take up golf?


----------



## Boat 2

Not sure if Iâ€™m allowed to say but a few people go back and forth to dosfrio.


----------



## Hunter.S.Tomson

Dos vatos


----------



## huntandfishguy63

I'm also in for an answer. Everyday lurker occasional poster here. It does seem super slow.


----------



## c hook

*another site*

there is a new site but the traffic on it is really really slow. i think people are just spread out. and been there done that, so just not interested anymore. when you type the new site name, it is replaced it with 2cool. the site is 'dos' for the first word 'frio' for the second word, .com all together.:cheers::texasflag


----------



## Rawpower

:cheers:The real Fishermen are still here!:cheers:


----------



## Reel Screamer

c hook said:


> there is a new site but the traffic on it is really really slow. i think people are just spread out. and been there done that, so just not interested anymore. when you type the new site name, it is replaced it with 2cool. the site is 'dos' for the first word 'frio' for the second word, .com all together.:cheers::texasflag


Itâ€™s dead too.


----------



## Sgrem

I frequent and enjoy em both. And several others. 

You get out what you put in.... then it will never be "dead". 

Long live fishing forums!


----------



## fishingtwo

I will say my fishing activity has sloooowed waaay down but hope to remedy that.

I personally have not really wanted to fish the Galveston bay area with the recent events.
Went to Galveston one time and hit the surf but got beat up. Then another time and it was bumping pretty good so decided against it.

Is what it is


----------



## Calmday

A lot of people are posting on Facebook fishing and boating groups these days.


----------



## mccain

"been there done that said this" fatigue. my last 2 trips were unremarkable with only 1 slot red and a couple of rats to mention. and, as momma said.....social media is da' debil. having said that i hope to post a report from the beach tomorrow


----------



## SetDaHook

Reel Screamer said:


> Itâ€™s dead too.


It has very little stuff devoted to fishing and very few new posts regarding fishing. It's mostly a TTMB site and a political site with a lot of the old gang.


----------



## Reel Screamer

SetDaHook said:


> It has very little stuff devoted to fishing and very few new posts regarding fishing. It's mostly a TTMB site and a political site with a lot of the old gang.


Very true. Nothing wrong with it, just very little on fishing, boat maintenance, reports etc..


----------



## Calmday

I was just over on Allcoast and they are talking about the same thing.


----------



## BBCAT

I think the other site has folks spread out. I frequent both and if I have something I feel is important I just copy from one and paste on the other.


----------



## TheGoose

This site has changed hands several times. The current owners are not as attentive to the daily needs of the site. I think the password snafu from two years ago drove off a lot of users. Then the constant log in problems from a few months back did in quite a few more.


----------



## Gulfcoastin

Unfortunately this site has gone downhill. I visit the classifieds daily and TTMB, that's about it. TBH is a much nicer forum.


----------



## pknight6

c hook said:


> there is a new site but the traffic on it is really really slow. i think people are just spread out. and been there done that, so just not interested anymore. when you type the new site name, it is replaced it with 2cool. the site is 'dos' for the first word 'frio' for the second word, .com all together.:cheers::texasflag


TTF has 13 threads going today, Mixed Nuts has 5. That's slow?


----------



## Brian Castille

Maybe people are fishing and not at a keyboard?


----------



## FishinGeezer

*The Crew Is Getting Older?*

I can only speak for myself. For years I posted the results of every fishing trip, whether good or rotten- about 20-25 expeditions every year. But now, after a stroke 2 years ago and arthritic problems, I can fish only when I go with my son on his boat (and his job is eating his lunch), or when I go with a fishing guide. I sold my boat- couldn't take care of it anymore.

I think a number of the regulars are ageing as well.sad_smiles


----------



## shadslinger

2cool crowd ainâ€™t done yet. They are resilient and a lot of true fishermen.
Like others have said many environmental problems fir fishermen in our area.
Floods, spills and wind have kept a lot of activities out of doors slowed down.
They should be picking back up soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Calmday

I think the drama on the Blue Water board ran a lot of people off. Used to be that a lot of guides and top offshore fishermen in Texas would regularly post on there. Then NMFS beat the snapper fishermen down and everyone started blaming everyone else. I think a lot of people just got tired of hearing the BS. 
I looked up a guy who used to post good stuff but hadn't been seen in a couple years. The last thread he posted was about being excited for an upcoming 36 hour trip on the Capt John. He got flamed for fishing with a "For Hire" company. Guy had a lot of great info to share but hasn't been back since 2017


----------



## phishtales

*Freshwater forum....same old thing*

Its a great forum if you want to read updates or reports about lake Livingston over.......... and over.......and over. Hardly any other posts except for a couple of crappie fishermen that fish Conroe. Totally boring.


----------



## peelin' drag

Life happens.


----------



## rynochop2.0

TheGoose said:


> This site has changed hands several times. The current owners are not as attentive to the daily needs of the site. I think the password snafu from two years ago drove off a lot of users. Then the constant log in problems from a few months back did in quite a few more.


You hit the nail on the head..this place is still glitchy at times. The whole password thing was ridiculous. I remember the ttmb thread would have almost an entire page of new posts every day, now it's like 10


----------



## Kingalingdingaling33

To many 2coolpolice-knowitalls...... anytime anybody post anything someone always has some negative stuff to say. And really grown men get tired of childish BS.


----------



## Calmday

Kingalingdingaling33 said:


> To many 2coolpolice-knowitalls...... anytime anybody post anything someone always has some negative stuff to say. And really grown men get tired of childish BS.


Yup


----------



## fishingmanreggie

I view the boards at least once a day. Iâ€™m hoping someone is catching fish. If Iâ€™m looking at the board it means I donâ€™t a chance to get out on the water in the boat. But I also have kayaks so I spend a lot of time on Texas kayak fisherman too.


----------



## planohog

Im not going anwhere, there are a few from the old days when I lived in dallas still on here.
For a long time I could not read the posts, I would get all excited and drive all night to fish.
I still get excited , but now leave 1/4 from the bay. The conditions are much better today, 
visually its does not look like chocolate milk. much better.


----------



## dk2429

Dos Frios


----------



## planohog

they are having dns issues tonight, and noticed the whois information is all 
generic, who every owns that domain is trying to be anonymous but also noticed
that 2coolfishing is the same .
The ip for dosfrio is registered to:
FutureQuest, Inc.
OrgId: FUTURE-83
Address: 100 W. Lucerne Circle
Address: Suite 400
City: Orlando
StateProv: FL
PostalCode: 32801
Country: US

Thats good news, there not libtards from california.


----------



## Starplex007

Calmday said:


> A lot of people are posting on Facebook fishing and boating groups these days.


This very much so, at least for the Sabine Lake area. 10 times as many daily posts there compared to here. I rarely see anything posted on 2cool for the Sabine area anymore. I use to visit everday, now I'm still up to date visiting once per week, yet the FB group I get 4 or 5 notifications per day. And yes I post when I have good info to share.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## peelin' drag

THIS!!


Kingalingdingaling33 said:


> To many 2coolpolice-knowitalls...... anytime anybody post anything someone always has some negative stuff to say. And really grown men get tired of childish BS.


----------



## Nitroexpress

Kingalingdingaling33 said:


> To many 2coolpolice-knowitalls...... anytime anybody post anything someone always has some negative stuff to say. And really grown men get tired of childish BS.


^^ This has been the case for me. The tone of the jerks is a big turn off.

I'm not connected on any type of social media, but I suspect it has an affect as well.


----------



## planohog

know it all, yes they make fun of me because I like to fish with dead shrimp.
and get a kick out of limit of hard heads.


Fishing for me is therapeutic from long days at work and at life itself.
This is why I never fish tournaments, 

I throw a few plastics, have caught a few trout, always use lures nearshore,
my real love is PINS south of corpus, fishing off the beach. 

its a hard down there unless your prepared but fun.


I think you can look at one post count and history and see if they are full of 

bs or not, mostly there is and has been a ton of good info here. 

Its ok to be on several places, I have been on many , but this one has been my go to . 



:cheers:


----------



## troutsupport

I don't think it's what's happened on this site or the drama that comes or goes (yes some of the know it douchebaggery is not helpful, true), I don't think it's because life medical issues have happened... 10 years ago You Tube was just getting started, there were no Facebook groups either.. now literally every yahoo can have their own fishing facebook group, blog, podcast, there's probably a 100 of them... plus a lot of youtubers with patreon sites.. everyone has just spread out it didn't help that you know who started the other site but it's not all that for sure... ... I'd say 2cool still has the best information exchange out of all of them... the facebook groups are literally worthless, unmoderated discussions with the best of the banned conversations, just a lot of grabass mostly on all those other places... even with all the other sites there's still a lot of outside visitation on 2cool, I with they'd step in and interact as well.. but...


----------



## trodery

I think Facebook has damaged all of the old school type forums. I myself have been here on 2cool for about 10 years now I think. Throughout those ten years there have been a few other sites that people went to but I still like to come here to read and post occasionally.

I think I will forever remain loyal to 2cool simply because of the great friends I have made from here. 

Years back this place seemed like a huge family, we did so many things here that also benefited the community, I miss those days and I miss the things we did to help others. There were many times I spent here reading things that brought tears to my eyes and called me to action... I miss those days!


----------



## E-hawk

TheGoose said:


> This site has changed hands several times. The current owners are not as attentive to the daily needs of the site. I think the password snafu from two years ago drove off a lot of users. Then the constant log in problems from a few months back did in quite a few more.


Lost my original account when that happened and had to create a new one because i had no clue what email address or if i even use that one anymore when i created 2 cool 15 years or so ago


----------



## Zeitgeist

What is the best spinning reel?


----------



## StinkBait

This place had a major crash last year that management (not Mont,Bill etc) took their sweet arse time looking in to. There was a time when we logged in you could read other people's PM's which was creepy AF.



This is about the time the other place came online.


That is why it is dead here, there was no drama


----------



## FoghornLeghorn

When Mont was running things, this site was awesome. 
Around the time the new owners came onboard, they began changing everything about the site to monetize it. That’s when the constant pop-ups, ads, auto-screen refreshes started happening. The auto screen refreshes cause you to lose your spot on the page and makes you scroll down again to resume reading where you left off.

The user experience on this site turned to garbage, so people stopped visiting.


----------



## BobBobber

Canadian site owners do not have experience and contacts with Texans.
Plus, for a long time, I could not login. PW didn't work. Took forever to get that straightened out.
I fish Lake Conroe and few others. Lake Livingston . . . almost never.
The toxin in those fish from that area scared me away.
Landing and ramps on river provided by Browders are horrible, at best.
Only reason I ever come there is to load up on gas w/o alcohol. Like, dozen gas cans full.


----------



## jimj100

FoghornLeghorn said:


> When Mont was running things, this site was awesome.
> Around the time the new owners came onboard, they began changing everything about the site to monetize it. Thatâ€™s when the constant pop-ups, ads, auto-screen refreshes started happening. The auto screen refreshes cause you to lose your spot on the page and makes you scroll down again to resume reading where you left off.
> 
> The user experience on this site turned to garbage, so people stopped visiting.


This /\
the rod building board got super weird. Several (or more) longtime contributors got banned. nice guys. I know them. some new sponsors would constantly comment and/or hint strongly "buy rod from me" on simple posts asking for info on a blank or something, and if someone pointed out why maybe another blank from another dealer might perform better for an intended purpose, that post would be deleted. lots of posts got deleted. seemingly harmless ones. NOT advertising in any way. these are just hobby guys that all have day jobs. it is completely dead on that board now. only a few posts a month, and none of the good builders any more...


----------



## Spec-Rig.006

A mortgage. 3 kids. A career. And a MBA in progress. I'll be collecting red again soon after graduation. LOL ... !!


----------



## troutsupport

yeah of course all that has happened but the real deal is that anyone and their brother can have a facebook group. Every lure company, tackle store, some guides, area specific boards, and fish specific boards all have fb groups, not that any of them are worth a **** being un monitored it's mostly just entertainment and slapstick humor and nothing real helpful... people have just spread out. all the boards are dead.. not just 2cool, all of them.


----------



## Extremewaderdude

Agreed with troutsupport. Also, people comes and goes. There are still good people in here, reason why I came back


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishinguy

Zeitgeist said:


> What is the best spinning reel?


Only women, kids and ________ use spinning reels :biggrin:


----------



## Tortuga

fishinguy said:


> Only women, kids and ________ use spinning reels :biggrin:


Posts like this are one of the main reasons the herd is thinning around here.:biggrin:


----------



## impulse

Gotta be honest, coming back to Texas after 8 years of working overseas, the percentage of helpful posts, and the amount of good info here on 2CF isn't what it used to be. 

Typical example, a guy asking where to find tarpon in the surf was informed that the best place was "the box". When someone asked what is "the box", he was informed that it was a specific place in the gulf that anglers know about. Which is really less than helpful to someone genuinely looking for help.

I've seen it happen in other venues, where the guys that know stuff get tired of posting the same answer half a dozen times for the noobs. But today's noobs are tomorrow's participants. 

Or they're not... if they don't come back.


----------



## tartar-sauce

I guess discouragement has set in with all the pollution in the bay systems


----------



## SolarScreenGuy

As a long time sponsor and reader (I don't post a lot), I still enjoy this site very much. I would say though that posters who want to be smart alecs with their replies can hurt overall participation. So, to those who want to embarrass someone with your replies, just don't do it. Be helpful and you will be amazed at the information and new friends you will make here. 

Solar Screens, Ext. Roll Down Shades, Plantation Shutters
2Cool Discounts
Call Mike at 713 446 3249


----------



## planohog

It is true, after the fire problem, then the fuel leak, now the huge flood,
along with two major boat ramps removed its just hard to get out. 

Im looking for a good excuse, now that I have expensive line on everything.
:texasflag


----------



## Whitebassfisher

jimj100 said:


> This /\
> the rod building board got super weird. Several (or more) longtime contributors got banned. nice guys. I know them. some new sponsors would constantly comment and/or hint strongly "buy rod from me" on simple posts asking for info on a blank or something, and if someone pointed out why maybe another blank from another dealer might perform better for an intended purpose, that post would be deleted. lots of posts got deleted. seemingly harmless ones. NOT advertising in any way. these are just hobby guys that all have day jobs. it is completely dead on that board now. only a few posts a month, and none of the good builders any more...


Different sub-forums went downhill for different reasons. But yes, the rod building forum was great for years, and then it seemed all the really knowledgeable guys who did it for a hobby mainly (yes, they have day jobs) were deleted or banned due to one sponsor whose answer to everything was "Call ME!" No matter how good he may or may not be, he can't compare to the overall group knowledge he ran off. Some of those hobbyist were true craftsmen who were willing to share.

That situation probably contributed to the start of the new forum and the leader not having sponsors for it.

I won't search for it, but I do remember that a mod on here wrote once along the lines of "Some sponsors are a PITA."


----------



## impulse

Whitebassfisher said:


> Different sub-forums went downhill for different reasons. But yes, the rod building forum was great for years, and then it seemed all the really knowledgeable guys who did it for a hobby mainly (yes, they have day jobs) were deleted or banned due to one sponsor whose answer to everything was "Call ME!" No matter how good he may or may not be, he can't compare to the overall group knowledge he ran off. Some of those hobbyist were true craftsmen who were willing to share.
> 
> That situation probably contributed to the start of the new forum and the leader not having sponsors for it.
> 
> I won't search for it, but I do remember that a mod on here wrote once along the lines of "Some sponsors are a PITA."


I'd also add the guys whose answer to so many questions is "buy this guy's book" or "buy this guy's DVD's". To be honest, I have a lot of those maps, books, software and DVD's, and some of them are great. And it's great that they have a following that sends business their way.

But I don't want to spend $40-$100 and wait days for delivery just to find out how far those visible platforms are from the Galveston Seawall. Sure, the book or DVD is great info- if I want a comprehensive map of all the area wrecks and platforms. But I just want to know if I'm headed toward disaster or disappointment if I start paddling toward one of them. Or if I'm wasting my weekend fishing an area that isn't holding fish.

That's what forums are for...


----------



## troutsupport

well I just spent 2 days hunting down some information for a guy that asked me for help.. I do all I can. 

one of the best questions to learn to ask is "where should I not go" oh.. but don't ask that on facebook... oh man... open a can of worms there.


----------



## Chuckybrown

Back in the day (2001-2004..ish) I was part owner in a forum. In the beginning it was great, then it became a complete pain. Smart asses, know it allâ€™s, and what I called â€œforum squattersâ€ who truly came to BELIEVE they ran the place took the fun out. 

This was before monetizing sites was really a thing....and we let it die by not renewing the URL.

Like a great bar...good at first, but sometimes the regular on the barstool in the corner screws up the atmosphere.


----------



## Trouthunter

It runs in cycles. Some folks just get tired of posting and do other things. New folks come in but do not find what they want here.

2cool is what you make of it. You can be a jerk and wind up getting banned or you can contribute and answer questions folks have or you can just post most anything that is of a G rated nature or you can just lurk and read. 

I've been here a long time as have others and 2cool will survive. Those who leave either come back or they don't.

Nothing anyone can do about that.

Oh and for you saying people run you off by whatever means...report the post or thread. We can't be everywhere all the time so report it and we'll get it and will do whatever needs to be done.

TH


----------



## whiskeydent

I'm a long-time lurker and very infrequent poster. This site could use some new bolts of energy and fun. I recall that posts about funny boat names and spectacularly stupid marine mishaps generated a lot of traffic and laughs. It put a smile on folks' faces.

What could those be? I'm not sure. You certainly don't want something that makes fun of people. Somebody will just get ****** and leave because, well, nobody likes getting picked on.

Greatest fishing tales/lies? Tackle catastrophes? I'm drawing a blank, but I hope I've dropped some chum that will inspire y'all to think of something good. Don't whine. Fix it.


----------



## shadslinger

[/ QUOTE] I made a lot of great friends on here.[/QUOTE]

There you go, so have I there as there are many great people on here that something in common besides fishing.
It centers around respect for others and freedom to share and ask questions without fear.
There is always going to be some flack back and forth, but those that can do it with respect gain respect. Others who canâ€™t are not rewarded on 2CoolFishing and lose respect and bench go elsewhere.
Hope itâ€™s always going to hold to that central principle.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## brad king

Same here... I lurk and read but rarely post anyting


----------



## planohog

Who has fished Zepher Cove lately. 

I know the sgrem person knows that place well. :cheers:


----------



## [email protected]

Please don't bring up Zephyr Cove again, some of us get pretty emotional. It's such a disgrace what has happened there. Used to be, before it got blabbed all over 2cool, we could pull in there and easily get a dozen or so eight pounders on topwaters in about an hour and then sneak back out. Nobody had a clue. What a shame.


----------



## tbaker

I think life gets in the way. Just started fishing again after a 10+ year hiatus. Kids, business, houses, good and bad real estate investments, etc. 

Glad it's still around though. Lots of good info to be found.


----------



## planohog

[email protected] said:


> Please don't bring up Zephyr Cove again, some of us get pretty emotional. It's such a disgrace what has happened there. Used to be, before it got blabbed all over 2cool, we could pull in there and easily get a dozen or so eight pounders on topwaters in about an hour and then sneak back out. Nobody had a clue. What a shame.


you know the drill , throwing over mud/shell into the wind.

I pulled my 2 person kayak over there from seabrook . Anchored the seahunt
and paddled over to the grass line . Did super good that day till wife flipped us over.

Watch out for the sharks over there if you have a stringer in the water.

sad_smiles


----------

